
Show HN: Got my Pebble and built a seven minute workout watchapp today - akennberg
http://kennberg.com/7min/
======
zarify
I really like this. It's a nice simple idea and looks really good.

Since they came out with the latest version of the SDK I've been trying to
think of some good stuff to play around with for the extended set of features
they've given access to.

Any plans on adding support for the accelerometer to this? (for stuff like
star jump reps or whatever)

~~~
akennberg
Great idea! I was thinking about using accelerometer as well. It'd be cool to
track reps and try to beat personal record.

------
jwcacces
That's right. That's - that's good. That's good. Unless, of course, somebody
comes up with six minute workout watchapp. Then you're in trouble, huh?

------
kawsper
Does it work on iPhone? I heard they had issues with Apple, and allowing you
to download apps from the internet for your Pebble with iOS.

~~~
andrewmunsell
Yeah, they fixed the problem a while ago and you can install apps and watch
faces directly to your Pebble from your iOS device.

------
endlessvoid94
Protip: don't make your background image so monstrously large. It's close to
700kb alone :-)

~~~
akennberg
Reduced it to 200kb. I love my city, what can I say. :-)

~~~
epo
200Kb for a background image? I could say a few things, none of them
complimentary.

~~~
Zr40
200 KB for a 1600x1078 photo sounds quite reasonable to me. The 300 KB PNG
wrist photo on the other hand...

------
mparlane
Once I get my White Pebble I might be able to join in with the watch app fun
:(

~~~
supercoder
Yeah I'm waiting for the white too...

------
vlaube
I too wrote a 7 minute workout app, only this time as a shell script.

<https://github.com/vlaube-de/7min-workout>

~~~
mc-lovin
mine is a regexp

------
Zr40
The three vibrations at the start of the workout might be a bit superfluous;
the watchapp already has my attention when starting.

------
alpb
Irrelevant: We just downloaded a 700 kb of background image and your links are
hard to distinguish from text.

------
HorizonXP
Nice! I'm going to try loading this once I get the BlackBerry 10 Pebble app
done.

------
kermitten
Great! Very convenient in comparison to a smartphone too.

------
Cub3
Thanks for this, just tried it out and it works great

------
gdonelli
Is anyone building a 7-min workout app for iPhone?

~~~
tluyben2
I made one for Android and iOS and submitted it to the Appstore; probably they
won't accept it though as it's 'too simple'? (Mine is free, no ads, I just
wanted it for myself)

There is a paid one here from someone which looks quite nice:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/7-minute-
workout/id650762525...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/7-minute-
workout/id650762525?mt=8)

Mine is here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vafive.sev...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vafive.sevenminworkout)

And waiting for an Appstore response as well.

------
psyklic
Very neat! Works great on my Pebble.

------
bossx
Awesome work Alex!

------
beachstartup
what city is that in the background?

~~~
subsystem
Toronto it seems like.

------
dantalizing
got it. love it. Thanks!

------
westondeboer
good job!

------
analog
_"essentially combines a long run and a visit to the weight room"_

I'm sorry but it just doesn't, even if it is based on science.

~~~
Kurtz79
I agree, it was discussed to death in the story about the original article.

This exact phrase actually was in the NYT article rather than the paper
itself, that as far as I remember made no such claims.

There is no doubt that is more beneficial than actually doing nothing, but
let's keep it real.

About the app, nice.

